# Kaufhilfe -> Nachfolger Logitech G700?



## Lupoc (10. Juli 2018)

Moin,

nutze seit Jahren die G700 von Logitech. Ab und zu ohne Kabel. Habe aber manchmal das Gefühl dass die Maus nicht exakt reagiert wenn ich mein Handy zwei Meter in Reichweite habe.
Hinzukommt dass ich das Gefühl habe als wenn die Maus und ich über die Jahre hinweg nicht mehr zusammenpassen. Habe einfach das Gefühl dass sie nicht exakt ist. Habe schon über Monate mit der DPI Anzahl experementiert. Keine Verbesserung. Habe von Razor so eine Stoff/Gummi Unterlage. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass es daran liegt. Irgendwie ist die Maus ungenau.
Sitze gerade im Büro und habe das die Cherry DW 5100 genaur arbeitet als meine... Fühlt sich jedenfalls so an.

Was könnt ihr mir für eine Maus empfehlen. Sollte auf jeden Fall einige Tasten für Shooter haben. Nachladen, Nahkampf etc.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen.

Gruß Florian


----------



## Bandicoot (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufhilfe -> Nachfolger Logitech G700 ???*

Ich arbeite mit einer Logitech G402 oder G502 je nach PC. Die 402 ist ein klein bissel größer als die 502.  
Beide was für Leute mit Handschuh Größe 8-9. 
Die alte MX518 musste mal in Rente, schiebt jetzt Laptop Dienst!
Ob das was für dich ist, weis ich nicht, nur mal als Auswahlmöglichkeit. Bin zufrieden und spiel auch viel Shooter damit.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufhilfe -> Nachfolger Logitech G700 ???*

Habe mir jetzt mal die 502 bestellt...


----------



## JackA (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufhilfe -> Nachfolger Logitech G700 ???*

Wie ich direkt jedem, der zu Razer "Razor" sagt, ins Gesicht boxen könnte 
Kein wunder, dass die G700 nicht richtig funktioniert, wenn du sie auf nem Rasierer verwendest.

Mal ernsthaft: Hast du ne externe USB 3.0 Festplatte am PC? USB 3.0 ist ne ***** was wireless Geräte angeht.


----------



## Lupoc (13. Juli 2018)

GUten Morgen,

gestern ist meine G502 geliefert worden. Habe mich vielleicht 30min mit der Maus gestern beschäftigt. Software installiert und 5min Far Cry 5 gespielt. 
Erster Eindruck, liegt irgendwie besser in der Hand als die G700. Ergonomischer. Tue' mich noch ein wenig schwer was die ganz vordere Taste angeht. Bewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Was mich aber wirklich beeidruckt hat, das ich die Maus dem Untergrund anpassen kann. Dies ist via Software möglich. Fand den Unterschied Hammer... Genau dieser Punkt hatte mich bei der G700 gestört... Irgendwie unpräziese. Mit der G502 ist das anders. Bewegungen werden irgendwie direkter angenommen. Kurz Far Cry 5 gestartet. Hatte den Eindruck als wenn es einfacher ist die Maus auf ein Ziel zu halten welches sich zb von links nach rechts bewegt... Kann es nicht erklären... Irgendwie funktioniert das Abtasten meiner Bewegungen besser..
Werde am Wochenende mal ein wenig zocken. Erster Eindruck ist aber top.


----------



## JackA (13. Juli 2018)

Die Erklärung ist ganz einfach und schon seit Jahren bekannt, findest du also auch überall im Internet. Es geht um die Präzision.
In der G502 ist momentan mit dem Pixart 3366 der präziseste LED-Sensor verbaut.
In der G700 ist nen veralteter Avago 9500 Laser-Sensor verbaut, der Smoothing, Beschleunigung und mehr negative Eigenschaften hat und das merkt man in der Bewegung des Mauszeigers im Verhältnis zur Hand mit der Maus.


----------



## Lupoc (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufhilfe -> Nachfolger Logitech G700 ???*

@JackA$$

Bin 36 Jahren kann ich dir sagen dass ich so manchen Marketing Trick erlebt habe... Aber ich hätte nicht gedacht dass man auf einhieb so einen Unterschied spürt....

Kennt sich jemand mit den Profilen aus die extra für die verschiedenen Spiele vorhanden sind? Habe da mal eine Frage zu....


----------



## rv112 (29. August 2018)

Meine G700s löst sich so langsam leider auf und ich suche ebenfalls Ersatz. Am liebsten hätte ich die gleiche Maus wieder, aber es gibt sie nicht mehr und Logitech bietet keinen würdigen Nachfolger  Ich brauche mindestens 3 Daumentasten, sowie eine zusätzliche Taste neben der linken Maustaste. Das ganze per Funk mit 1000Hz Singalrate. Also alles was die G700s kann. Mir bleibt als einzige Funkmaus mit mehr als 2 Daumentasten die G602, diese sendet aber nur mit 500Hz und hat Batterien statt Akkus.


----------



## JackA (30. August 2018)

Und wo liegt das Problem bei 500Hz anstatt 1000Hz?


----------



## Marques85 (30. August 2018)

hab die Asus Gladius II und bin sehr zufrieden. Liegt super in der Hand und hat einen optischen Sensor


----------



## JackA (31. August 2018)

Wieso, ist jetzt Kugelmaus wieder In?


----------



## rv112 (2. September 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Und wo liegt das Problem bei 500Hz anstatt 1000Hz?



Naja dass es eben ein Rückschritt statt Fortschritt ist. Nach 4 Jahren möchte man ja meinen dass man nun mindestens etwas Gleichwertiges bekommt. Ich habe die G602 nun und sie ist soweit ok. Allerdings ist sie rutschiger vom Material sodass man sie beim anheben leicht fallen lässt (bei schnellen Bewegungen) bzw. an die Daumentasten kommt. Vielleicht Gewöhnungssache. Ich werde sie jetzt mal einige Tage testen. Finde es dennoch schade dass die G700 Serie keinen Nachfolger bekommen hat. Das bestätigte mir so nun auch Logitech 



Marques85 schrieb:


> hab die Asus Gladius II und bin sehr zufrieden. Liegt super in der Hand und hat einen optischen Sensor



Scheidet für mich aus, da auch die nur 2 Daumentasten und keine weitere Zeigefingertaste hat. Dazu noch Kabelgebunden was ein No-go ist.


----------



## JackA (3. September 2018)

Manche Dinge sind eben kein Fortschritt.
LED Sensoren sind immer noch präziser als modernere Laser-Sensoren.
Und ein 3366 Sensor, der einer der präzisesten Sensoren am Markt ist, performt z.B. besser mit 500Hz als mit 1000Hz.
Der Maus Empfehlungs-Thread| Seite 276 | ComputerBase Forum


----------

